# Show Us Your Birds!



## vampstorso (Sep 16, 2015)

Show us those avian beauties!


----------



## BredliFreak (Sep 17, 2015)

Stunning parrots! I love the Neophemas, they are probably my favourites!
Here is my brother's budgie, Lloyd. This was him when we first got him, he looks even more beautiful now. He has a lot of personality but is very possessive and like all parrots love the occasional scotch. He is also a great talker!

Glad you started this thread!

Bredli

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## cement (Sep 17, 2015)

If you look closely you will see our little girl roosting for the night.


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 17, 2015)

Bredli the budgie looks very sweet and proud! 


Graham, is that a Magpie Lark? How wonderful!
If you ever take more photos I'd love to see them!


Most of my photos are horrendously old 
The black cockies are finally out in a large aviary and the male looking more adult than juvenile but I've been lazy with the camera


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 17, 2015)

I don't have anything overly fancy but anyway


----------



## cement (Sep 17, 2015)

Yes she is, although we call her a peewee!
She fell or was pushed out of her nest at one of my job sites, tiny little ball of down with the start of fethers coming through. She was feedable and drank water from a dropper, but had soft tissue damage to her leg from the fall so flying was delayed a long time because landing hurt.But she came good, we taught her to forage for herself and she has never been caged.
Became a bit of a worry when she started to fly because she couldn't really control where she'd end up and with dogs and cats living around here I took her out to a good mates at Cowra and she lives out there with him now on 40 acres, with full freedom to come and go as she likes.
She is very social, and comes in every night to roost on top of the tv, freaks his guests out by landing on their heads or shoulders, when they turn up to the property and she flies in like a ninja and tries to land on them. Whenever I arrive out there now, as i'm opening the gate at the road she flies down and lands on the roof of my truck and spreads her wings out and screams at the top of her lungs, she is very cool!!
Got some great video of her travelling in the truck, sitting up on the passenger grab handle on the dash looking out the winscreen chirping her head off, and also "sparring" with my son.
Shes done 2 trips over the blue mountains from Central coast to Cowra and back and my mate who just lost his dog and was living out there alone took a shine to her and now they are inseperable, she even rides on the roof rack when he drives around the property, or the rack on the back of the quad.
Only thing you gotta watch is NEVER look at her when she's on your shoulder, she seems to get a kick out of pecking eyeballs. She's established a pecking order amongst the local wild birds and has had some close calls with a couple of raptors, but so far so good.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 29, 2015)

More of my bubs

- - - Updated - - -

How do I delete this


----------



## Klaery (Sep 30, 2015)

Lovely feathered dinosaurs all  Our pair of trouble makers.


----------



## Wokka (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi # Stu,
trouble again! On post #5 I can see 8 icons and 8 of attached thumbnails, but on post #8 only 2 of icons and no pics. It has been that way for the last couple of years. I'll live with it but just thought you might want to know.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 30, 2015)

Wokka said:


> Hi # Stu,
> trouble again! On post #5 I can see 8 icons and 8 of attached thumbnails, but on post #8 only 2 of icons and no pics. It has been that way for the last couple of years. I'll live with it but just thought you might want to know.



Thanks Wokka,

I am looking at how we fix this now. It may take a while because I'll need to move photos between 2 areas


----------



## Klaery (Oct 3, 2015)

Well I have no idea what happened with the pics.. The one I see in my post isn't even my pic haha.

here is an old one I had on photo bucket of the terrible two.


----------



## Stuart (Oct 5, 2015)

Here's Harry and a much younger me when we first got him. Unfortunately an Olive Python found him rather attractive 6 months ago and he is no longer around.


----------

